# Hymenopus Coronatus adult female...



## mantid_mike (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got this girl recently. She's so fat. Only a couple days more til my male is ready.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

purdy!


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I attempted to mate her earlier with my male, but no success. She wasn't being receptive to him at all and kept turning around ready to attack him. I want to post a video that I uploaded to photo bucket, but not sure how to post it.


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2012)

give her at least another 2 weeks

and put me down for some nymphs if they breed

i would literally send u ALL my stalis for a few orchids lol


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> give her at least another 2 weeks
> 
> and put me down for some nymphs if they breed
> 
> i would literally send u ALL my stalis for a few orchids lol


She's already 6 weeks old and not calling. :helpsmilie:


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2012)

how much do u feed her???


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 18, 2012)

agent A said:


> how much do u feed her???


I feed her too much, especially during these last 2 mating attempts.


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 22, 2012)

mating hymenopus is a pain in the you know what...I lowered mysef and made a prosthetic device to prevent the female (guillotine) from attacking the male...(it didn't work):











this almost worked, but wasn't on point. i took a little advice from a couple forum members (you know who you are) and my male/female finally connected.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 22, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> mating hymenopus is a pain in the you know what...I lowered mysef and made a prosthetic device to prevent the female (guillotine) from attacking the male...(it didn't work):


Ha Ha!!! that photo of your "prosthethic device" is gold! shame it it didn't work, but it sure gave me a laugh.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 22, 2012)

Hahaha, I laughed so hard when I saw that divider thing!(its not a bad idea) I'm sorry but the words glory hole come to mind.

Congrats on the mating though


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

That's hilarious,and the male of this species is so small!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 22, 2012)

Darn, the dimorphism is extreme!


----------



## twolfe (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations and thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of a subadult male and female?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats on the mating!!!

Now only if i could find an adult male :lol:


----------



## agent A (Sep 23, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Congrats on the mating!!!
> 
> Now only if i could find an adult male :lol:


didnt angelofdeathzz and trans am offer a few adult males abt a week ago?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 24, 2012)

agent A said:


> didnt angelofdeathzz and trans am offer a few adult males abt a week ago?


I talked to trans am and he is only trading them for really rare species, so i am still looking

Mantid_mike, what is the technique you used that DID work?


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 24, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> I talked to trans am and he is only trading them for really rare species, so i am still looking
> 
> Mantid_mike, what is the technique you used that DID work?


Instead of placing them on a flat surface to mate, place them on a vertical net instead or upside down. Make sure to monitor them just in case the female gets aggresive.


----------



## Mvalenz (Sep 24, 2012)

Prosthetic pic is hilarious!! That poor girl.LOL


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad this entertained all of you lol...


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

Geez, glad you contacted me and gave up on the bondage gear.


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 25, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Geez, glad you contacted me and gave up on the bondage gear.


hahahaha..too bad she wasn't into it.


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 25, 2012)

Since the male is about 3 weeks old now and a little more mature, I figured I'd give it another go with the mating. They're connected once again. :clover:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> hahahaha..too bad she wasn't into it.


Was probably a bit much for her. Perhaps just some light spanking to get the ball rolling. inch: Twhack! :whistling: 

Congrats on the hook up!


----------



## agent A (Sep 25, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Was probably a bit much for her. Perhaps just some light spanking to get the ball rolling. inch: Twhack! :whistling:
> 
> Congrats on the hook up!


and this is why you dont have children :tt2: 

jk of course idk if u have kids but u dont seem to like kids so i dont think u do

anyways good work mate them as much as possible so u get the most out of the slave-i mean gal


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> and this is why you dont have children :tt2:
> 
> jk of course idk if u have kids but u dont seem to like kids so i dont think u do
> 
> anyways good work mate them as much as possible so u get the most out of the slave-i mean gal


I actually get along great with kids. All the neighborhood kids love coming over to see my bugs and my friends' kids love me because I'm a goofball. Dealing with money with kids I don't know and putting up with a billion comments or PMs is another story. I don't like them no matter who posts or sends them.


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 1, 2012)

I really had to laugh out loud when I beheld you device, which seems like a decent idea. I am sure that it is used in the porm industry somewhere, as someone else might have eluded to previously, but something else worked. That vertical idea is a good strategy. Use gravity to an advantage.


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 6, 2012)

Rich S said:


> I really had to laugh out loud when I beheld you device, which seems like a decent idea. I am sure that it is used in the porm industry somewhere, as someone else might have eluded to previously, but something else worked. That vertical idea is a good strategy. Use gravity to an advantage.


lol yeah these exotic mantids are into that bondage stuff. it's too bad that the girl died shortly after laying her first ooth. I'm still incubating it in hopes that it will hatch. Fortunately the male survived and was able to spread his seeds with another member's girl.


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 6, 2012)

I also had an Orchid female die after laying one, perhaps it was two oothecae. It is a shame. Nothing came of the oothecae, so perhaps she was not well all along. Too bad this beautiful species is so hard to breed, compared to such species as Creobroter pictipennis, or Popa spurca.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 6, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> lol yeah these exotic mantids are into that bondage stuff. it's too bad that the girl died shortly after laying her first ooth. I'm still incubating it in hopes that it will hatch. Fortunately the male survived and was able to spread his seeds with another member's girl.


And he has done quite the job over here in MD :lol: 

Thats too bad, i hope it hatches for you


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear the female passed...  I hope your ootheca hatches out for you!

Dayyan


----------

